# Recessive Yellow Fig



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

Here are a couple of pics of our recessive yellow fig OH. I've never seen anyone else with recessive red or yellow.


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*I'll try that again.*

Tried to post two pics and didn't work. Better stick with one.








Whenever I use photos, I have to delete a bunch of double data. Anyone else have that problem?

Bill


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

I had a dilute yellow hen that I used to show and do well with. Her name was Chedda (Cheese). She gave me a few babies, none as good as she was.
Daryl
P.S. Keep showing us those babies, but don't be surprised if I end up at your house to cuddle them.


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*Hi Daryl*

Do you know if your bird was ash yellow or recessive yellow? I have several ash yellows, which seem to be fairly common in the breed but only two adult birds that are recessive red or yellow. I now have two babies as well but I haven't seen recessive red or yellow anywhere else. 

Bill


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

FYI: I'm going to move this to the genetics forum, while the bird is a show bird, the topic is genetics.

That is a lovely bird, Bill.

Thank you.


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Bill,
She was recessive, came from breeder out in California.
Daryl


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*Thanks Daryl*

I figured somebody had to have them, I just haven't seen any others. All I knew was that the guy who had mine bought them from some show breeder.

Bill


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

I have a roller pigeon hen that has the same colour...even a bit lighter than that.


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*It's a common color in rollers*

I have many recessive yellow rollers and some with some additional factors like dominant opal. Recessive red and it's dilute, recessive yellow are very popular, and pretty common in the roller breeds. No matter how plentiful they are, they are still some of my favorites and always have been.

In figuritas, I've never seen a picture of a recessive red or recessive yellow except for the ones that I bought. I'm still looking. I see them all over in ash red and it's dilute, ash yellow, which we also have but not the recessives.

Bill


----------

